# Bigbrewday Norte Brisvegas



## winkle (18/4/09)

Now listed - cum along and bare witness to a brewing fiasco (wot will it be this time - open valves when they should be shut, forgotten batch sparge, missed hop addition - or maybe I should just stay sober until mashout) Both recipes ATM.


----------



## NickB (18/4/09)

winkle said:


> Now listed - cum along and bare witness to a brewing fiasco (wot will it be this time - open valves when they should be shut, forgotten batch sparge, missed hop addition - or maybe I should just stay sober until mashout) Both recipes ATM.



Where's the fun in that Perry!

Just imagine ACTUALLY knowing what beer you'll end up with...Pffft!

Will be down that way that evening for the football, so don't think I'll be able to make it at this stage, but have fun 

Cheers

PS: First one into the pool wins


----------



## Sully (18/4/09)

aww shit, not around that weekend <_<

Have fun...


----------



## chappo1970 (18/4/09)

winkle said:


> Now listed - cum along and bare witness to a brewing fiasco (wot will it be this time - open valves when they should be shut, forgotten batch sparge, missed hop addition - or maybe I should just stay sober until mashout) Both recipes ATM.




Sounds normal to me. I'm in Mr Winkle! :icon_drunk:


----------



## winkle (18/4/09)

Sully said:


> aww shit, not around that weekend <_<
> 
> Have fun...



Get on it Sully you're not brewing enough


----------



## InCider (18/4/09)

As my moving imperceptibly forward is excluding me from 'serious brewers' meetings - is it OK if I tag along winkle? Will check calendars etc..

InCider... moping around in the no mans land .... :lol:


----------



## Sully (18/4/09)

winkle said:


> Get on it Sully you're not brewing enough


Yeah, tell me about it <_<


----------



## winkle (18/4/09)

InCider said:


> As my moving imperceptibly forward is excluding me from 'serious brewers' meetings - is it OK if I tag along winkle? Will check calendars etc..
> 
> InCider... moping around in the no mans land .... :lol:



No problems - just extract the sausage and wash the sheep first.


----------



## winkle (19/4/09)

OK so far we've got,

1. Winkle
2. Chappo
3. Incider

I might have to bung a few snags on the BBQ as well.


----------



## Bribie G (19/4/09)

Bugger, rostered to work every weekend for the next three. Was looking forward to meeting you Winkle .. are you in BABBs by any chance?


----------



## winkle (19/4/09)

This will be at my place in *Everton Park* BTW, PM me if you want to attend and don't know where it is.
BribieG chuck a sickie.
I keep threatening to get to BABBs, will get there eventually.


----------



## TidalPete (19/4/09)

winkle said:


> This will be at my place in *Everton Park* BTW, PM me if you want to attend and don't know where it is.
> BribieG chuck a sickie.
> I keep threatening to get to BABBs, will get there eventually.



Sorry Perry, I would love to front up but I have a Surf Club Reunion to attend.

Mates ---  
Megaswill --- :icon_vomit: 

TP


----------



## Batz (19/4/09)

Going off to work on the 4th....going have ease this one in slowly. I'll let you know how I go.

Batz


----------



## kram (19/4/09)

winkle said:


> I keep threatening to get to BABBs, will get there eventually.


Get to BABBs THIS Thursday, 20+ beers from the Eagle Heights brew day. I think a few are planning on bringing kegs.


----------



## chappo1970 (19/4/09)

winkle said:


> This will be at my place in *Everton Park* BTW, PM me if you want to attend and don't know where it is.
> BribieG chuck a sickie.
> I keep threatening to get to BABBs, will get there eventually.




Come on MrWinkle threats are just threats until you take action. As per Kram 20 odd Eagle heights brews plus Ross's half (re 2x half trub half wort cubes, well that's his excuse h34r: ) arsed attempt to try?


----------



## roverfj1200 (19/4/09)

I'm new here. I brew from a can. can I cum along.


----------



## chappo1970 (19/4/09)

roverfj1200 said:


> I'm new here. I brew from a can. can I cum along.



Rover.... can see your keen but first things first mate. Do you like sheep mate? h34r:


----------



## roverfj1200 (19/4/09)

Chappo said:


> Rover.... can see your keen but first things first mate. Do you like sheep mate? h34r:


SHEEP yes Bro yes know where you are cumming from. Hay Bro.. h34r:


----------



## chappo1970 (19/4/09)

Tehehehe! Good call Rover! :icon_chickcheers: 

I am sure you would be welcome but it's MrWinkles day in the end. However if your free Anzac Day I'm having a brew day and case swap feel free to join in [topic="30991"]Linky[/topic]. Just ignore InCider h34r:


----------



## roverfj1200 (19/4/09)

Chappo said:


> Tehehehe! Good call Rover! :icon_chickcheers:
> 
> I am sure you would be welcome but it's MrWinkles day in the end. However if your free Anzac Day I'm having a brew day and case swap feel free to join in [topic="30991"]Linky[/topic]. Just ignore InCider h34r:



I read the post. Sounds great. But I only havge a case with yeast bite to swap.. Can I call it later.. Thanks. :icon_drool2:


----------



## chappo1970 (19/4/09)

No need to swap, just turn up and meet some fellow bullshit artists brewers! :icon_cheers:


----------



## roverfj1200 (19/4/09)

WOW I maybe able too.. Well post on the Thread...... Thanks :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## winkle (20/4/09)

roverfj1200 said:


> I'm new here. I brew from a can. can I cum along.



Why not, I'll PM out the details once I've got some organised.
Where are you?


----------



## roverfj1200 (20/4/09)

winkle said:


> Why not, I'll PM out the details once I've got some organised.
> Where are you?



I'm at Petrie northside Brisbane..


----------



## winkle (20/4/09)

Updating,

1. Winkle
2. Chappo
3. InCider
4. roverfj1200

You're in Rover :icon_cheers: 
Saison first probably about 10am (if there is such an hour on Saturdays) Mild ~1 or 2pm, finished by football (all going well).


----------



## chappo1970 (20/4/09)

Oh cr#p who told InCider this was on? Was it you Mr Winkle?


----------



## winkle (20/4/09)

He keeps his eye out for opportunites to drink hot VB Gold on the train  .


----------



## chappo1970 (20/4/09)

God 2 weekends in a row with InCider FFS  . I am sure thatb there are laws against that?

:icon_offtopic: Mr W I notice we have a fair bit of brews planned in the sig?


----------



## winkle (20/4/09)

Chappo said:


> God 2 weekends in a row with InCider FFS  . I am sure thatb there are laws against that?
> 
> :icon_offtopic: Mr W I notice we have a fair bit of brews planned in the sig?



Its to try and make sure I've got ingredients ready (particularly with some yeast farming) -gotta have a plan even if it doesn't always work  .


----------



## winkle (24/4/09)

Bump.
Still dithering over a double batch of mild ATM.
Probably should tell her-in-doors I'm doing this soon :unsure: .


----------



## chappo1970 (24/4/09)

Tehehehe! Nothin' like the last minute surprise MrW. h34r: That way you won't get a no....


----------



## winkle (26/4/09)

Grain etc is now ordered, I suspect that the large mash tun won't quite be ready to get its cherry popped on Saturday, so I'll go with two single batches on the day. Acerola ale on tap, snags on BBQ - bring it on. B)


----------



## sqyre (26/4/09)

Bugger, sorry i cant make it Perry i have a mates Bucks party to go to that day.
I will be thinking of you guys Brewing while i'm getting Lapdances from $2 whores... . . . .Actually . . No . . .No i wont.. :blink: 

Sqyre..


----------



## chappo1970 (26/4/09)

Updating,

1. Winkle
2. Chappo
3. InCider
4. roverfj1200
5. Sully

We got a leave pass me and Sully! Mrs Chappo and Mrs Sully are shopping for the day. <_<


----------



## Sully (26/4/09)

Woohoo, Im in.... Mrs Chappo and Mrs Sully have decided to let bot us 2 boys out in public at the same time  

Do you want me to bring anything?

Cheers

Sully


----------



## Sully (26/4/09)

Chappo said:


> Updating,
> 
> 1. Winkle
> 2. Chappo
> ...



Sniped me by a minute Chappo...


----------



## chappo1970 (26/4/09)

Sully said:


> Sniped me by a minute Chappo...




You snooze you lose dough boy! :lol: 

Perry make sure you call police, Sully and I together really aren't well.... totally sane, yeah? Anything could happen! h34r:


----------



## InCider (26/4/09)

I'm a late scratching... (must be the beer that went in my plumber's crack!)

Got the oldies up from NSW...

Sorry Winkle - I wanted to bust my cherry again!  

S.


----------



## winkle (26/4/09)

Sully said:


> Woohoo, Im in.... Mrs Chappo and Mrs Sully have decided to let bot us 2 boys out in public at the same time
> 
> Do you want me to bring anything?
> 
> ...



Hmmm, a few samples (beer!), maybe some snacks?
Be good to see ya again Sully.
I've loaded the recipes into Beersmith to avoid my habit of tinkering on the fly.


----------



## chappo1970 (26/4/09)

winkle said:


> Hmmm, a few samples (beer!), maybe some snacks?
> Be good to see ya again Sully.
> I've loaded the recipes into Beersmith to avoid my habit of tinkering on the fly.



I'll bring a few kegged samples MrW and Chappo's world famous Harissa Chicken Wings...


----------



## winkle (27/4/09)

InCider said:


> I'm a late scratching... (must be the beer that went in my plumber's crack!)
> 
> Got the oldies up from NSW...
> 
> ...



Flamin' soft co*k, ya get one atomic wedgie and ya wantta stay home waiting for ya bollox to reappear (try steel undies next time).


----------



## Sully (27/4/09)

winkle said:


> Flamin' soft co*k, ya get one atomic wedgie and ya wantta stay home waiting for ya bollox to reappear (try steel undies next time).


 :lol:

See ya Sunday Perry


----------



## chappo1970 (27/4/09)

Seeing InCider is completely gay soft for not coming to what will be a most excellent brew day. Would it be alright if my Dad, Chappo Snr came along as well in the pooftas/stoolstampers/buttmonkeys/asrepirates/shirtliftas InCiders place?


----------



## winkle (27/4/09)

No probs Chappo, don't forget the full safety gear - shorts, bluey and double pluggers (can't be too careful).
Sully - the second is a Saturday, mate.


----------



## chappo1970 (27/4/09)

winkle said:


> No probs Chappo, don't forget the full safety gear - shorts, bluey and double pluggers (can't be too careful).
> Sully - the second is a Saturday, mate.


Thanks MrW.

DOUBLE PLUGGERS??? This is a fancy smacy doo definitely not one of them Chappo knock up deals... my doubles only come out for special occasions like weddings and christenings but hey your the host!


----------



## Sully (27/4/09)

winkle said:


> Sully - the second is a Saturday, mate.





OOPS... thats what I meant :unsure:


----------



## winkle (27/4/09)

Any more takers,

1. Winkle
2. Chappo
3. InCider (cancelled - waiting for balls to reappear)
4. roverfj1200
5. Sully
6. Chappo #2
7. One or two of my dodgy mates
8. ???


----------



## roverfj1200 (27/4/09)

As I am new to this Brew day thing I would like to ask what is my role on the day.. :huh:


----------



## chappo1970 (27/4/09)

Drink some beer and look pretty... h34r: 

Seriously enjoy the day. It's pretty simple like minded brewers talking beer 'n bullsh#t. Winkle?


----------



## NickB (27/4/09)

I'm a possibility for a brief appearance sometime in the arvo. Heading to the footy that night. Not leaving The Roy until after 12:30 though, so I'm 50/50, but will try my hardest (NOT LIKE INCIDER)

Cheers


----------



## winkle (28/4/09)

roverfj1200 said:


> As I am new to this Brew day thing I would like to ask what is my role on the day.. :huh:



With any luck you'll see how to brew an AG batch on a very basic system. Otherwise you'll be able to see how not to do it  . We'll find something for you to do during the day (or drink).


----------



## chappo1970 (28/4/09)

Any more takers,

1. Winkle
2. Chappo
3. InCider (cancelled - waiting for balls to reappear)
4. roverfj1200
5. Sully
6. Chappo #2
7. One or two of my dodgy mates
8. ???

Sorry Winkle Dad is out ATM has a painting to finish for a paying customer. He is going to see how he goes but looks to be a dead rubber.

On the up side I'm still coming. Kegs or bottle's Winkle? Have any preference?

OT: NickB I will have said Bronco and case swap strays with me if that makes life easier?


----------



## Sully (28/4/09)

Chappo said:


> On the up side I'm still coming. Kegs or bottle's Winkle? Have any preference?



I fail to see the upside h34r:


----------



## winkle (28/4/09)

1. Winkle
2. Chappo
3. InCider (cancelled - waiting for balls to reappear)
4. roverfj1200
5. Sully
6. Chappo #2
7. 2&From (trainee water tap monitor)
8. NickB (mayhap).

Either or, Chappo (got a guest tap on the bar if needed).


----------



## chappo1970 (28/4/09)

Wice lager it is and maybe my XXXX clone which will raise a few eyebrows. :lol: 

I'll bring a few case swap spoils as well for the tasting that way I don't end up being the only critic  .


----------



## winkle (28/4/09)

Chappo said:


> Wice lager it is and maybe my XXXX clone which will raise a few eyebrows. :lol:
> 
> I'll bring a few case swap spoils as well for the tasting that way I don't end up being the only critic  .



 

We are site number #221 BTW out of over 300. Have a look here for the venue list bigbrewday


----------



## winkle (29/4/09)

Finally got all the bits for the mash tun upgrade, but it will not be ready by Saturday - so single batches it is. If anyone can get their hands on some Grains of Paradise, I'll need 2gm at about 12pm (otherwise I'll sub in some powdered ginger). Getting close now - imagine a brewday without 20 photos mostly of Incider. :icon_cheers:


----------



## TidalPete (29/4/09)

winkle said:


> Finally got all the bits for the mash tun upgrade, but it will not be ready by Saturday - so single batches it is. If anyone can get their hands on some Grains of Paradise, I'll need 2gm at about 12pm (otherwise I'll sub in some powdered ginger). Getting close now - imagine a brewday without 20 photos mostly of Incider. :icon_cheers:


 :icon_offtopic: 

Perry,
Last time I was at your place after some serious spice collecting in the Valley where did you mention I could get Grains of Paradise from???

TP


----------



## winkle (29/4/09)

TidalPete said:


> :icon_offtopic:
> 
> Perry,
> Last time I was at your place after some serious spice collecting in the Valley where did you mention I could get Grains of Paradise from???
> ...



:lol: 
yeah the Valley or the Pinoy shop at Aspley, hassle is that the car is in the servo until Friday arvo.


----------



## Sully (29/4/09)

winkle said:


> Finally got all the bits for the mash tun upgrade, but it will not be ready by Saturday - so single batches it is. If anyone can get their hands on some Grains of Paradise, I'll need 2gm at about 12pm (otherwise I'll sub in some powdered ginger). Getting close now - imagine a brewday without 20 photos mostly of Incider. :icon_cheers:




Perry, if you want to do a double batch of the second one, I can bring my double tun down. Chappo and I will be heading down your way around midday-ish all going well.


----------



## hayden (29/4/09)

seeing as i have sunday off ill attend?


----------



## chappo1970 (29/4/09)

winkle said:


> :lol:
> yeah the Valley or the Pinoy shop at Aspley, hassle is that the car is in the servo until Friday arvo.



Geez Perry I work in the Valley! Tell where to hunt and thou shall have what they desire.

Chappo


----------



## Sully (29/4/09)

Chappo said:


> Geez Perry I work in the Valley! Tell where to hunt and thou shall have what they desire.


Yeah, his work involves standing on the corner saying "2 dolla luv u looong time" h34r:


----------



## chappo1970 (29/4/09)

Sully said:


> Yeah, his work involves standing on the corner saying "2 dolla luv u looong time" h34r:




It's true :unsure: 









Yes I could have prolly structured that sentence a bit better in hind sight... :lol:


----------



## bradsbrew (29/4/09)

Sully said:


> Yeah, his work involves standing on the corner saying "2 dolla luv u looong time" h34r:



i thought it would be more like standing on corner in dinosaur suit yelling "2 bucks a faaaark"


----------



## winkle (29/4/09)

Sully said:


> Perry, if you want to do a double batch of the second one, I can bring my double tun down. Chappo and I will be heading down your way around midday-ish all going well.



ar bugger it, I just got the grain in for a single batch. Oh well next time. :icon_cheers: 
( I suspect that my big mash tun will look surprisingly like your one)



> seeing as i have sunday off ill attend?



good, another victim - but wots Sunday got to do with it?.



> Geez Perry I work in the Valley! Tell where to hunt and thou shall have what they desire.



The chinese joint on the corner of the Brunswick St Mall & Wickham is reputed to have it? Apparently its fairly exy so I'll look out for a decent sub (mix of cardmon & black pepper or maybe just ginger).


----------



## chappo1970 (29/4/09)

winkle said:


> The chinese joint on the corner of the Brunswick St Mall & Wickham is reputed to have it? Apparently its fairly exy so I'll look out for a decent sub (mix of cardmon & black pepper or maybe just ginger).


Ok which one Winkle? you need to choose? Cardamon and black pepper or Ginger? :blink: 

The chinese supermarket I am guessing?


----------



## winkle (29/4/09)

Chappo said:


> Ok which one Winkle? you need to choose? Cardamon and black pepper or Ginger? :blink:
> 
> The chinese supermarket I am guessing?



We should have the substitutes in the pantry already mate, but if you wouldn't mind having a look in the chinese joint to see if they do stock grains of paradise (we only need 2 gm!) I'd appreciate it :icon_cheers:


----------



## chappo1970 (29/4/09)

Done MrW :icon_cheers:


----------



## Sully (29/4/09)

Perry, what grains and hops do you need and I will go you splits in a double. Try it with 2 different yeasts


----------



## chappo1970 (29/4/09)

Sully said:


> Perry, what grains and hops do you need and I will go you splits in a double. Try it with 2 different yeasts



Does that mean this batch will actually go into that round barrelly thingo, what it's called again? 

No

No

Don't tell me it's on the tip of my toung.....

Fermenter? h34r:


----------



## Sully (29/4/09)

Chappo said:


> Does that mean this batch will actually go into that round barrelly thingo, what it's called again?
> 
> No
> 
> ...


Nah, just sit in a cube and look pretty


----------



## winkle (29/4/09)

Sully, This is the mild recipe for the BBD

SS Minnow Mild Ale 
Mild 

Type: All Grain

Batch Size: 24.00 L
Boil Size: 27.47 L
Boil Time: 60 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.50 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (3.0 SRM) Grain 53.42 % 
0.85 kg Brown Malt (65.0 SRM) Grain 18.16 % 
0.85 kg Chocolate Malt (250.0 SRM) Grain 18.16 % 
0.31 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 30L (30.0 SRM) Grain 6.62 % 
0.17 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt -120L (120.0 SRM) Grain 3.63 % 
21.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] (60 min) Hops 11.3 IBU 
0.25 tsp Koppafloc (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 

Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.042 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.010 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.17 %
Bitterness: 11.3 IBU Calories: 90 cal/l 
Est Color: 36.6 SRM 

Recipe yeast is Wyeast 1968.

I'll be using dry Windsor on the day since I've a fair bit of it.


----------



## lczaban (30/4/09)

winkle said:


> 1. Winkle
> 2. Chappo
> 3. InCider (cancelled - waiting for balls to reappear)
> 4. roverfj1200
> ...



Hey guys,

I'll drop around to see what all the fuss is about and catch up for a couple of hours as well. Can't get too messy as I have a pre-arranged soiree at this little joint near Central Railway Station in the city that evening... :icon_cheers: I'll also bring along some pressies for Chappo to wrap his chops around in a few weeks time.

Cheers, GG


----------



## chappo1970 (30/4/09)

GravityGuru said:


> .... :icon_cheers: I'll also bring along some pressies for Chappo to wrap his chops around in a few weeks time.
> 
> Cheers, GG


Yea! :icon_chickcheers: 

I think someone's bottled their ToBeSure? I'll have mine on keg for tastings GG. :icon_cheers: 

:icon_offtopic: GG How did ya go yesterday with the brewery?

Cheers

Chappo


----------



## hayden (30/4/09)

woops i cant read a calander either. ment to say saturday. i still have the day off ill have to be somewhat sober for work.... or -will- i? >>


----------



## hayden (30/4/09)

is there anything that i would need to bring with me apart from the double pluggers and blue bonds singlet?


----------



## winkle (30/4/09)

Updating again.

1. Winkle
2. Chappo
3. InCider (cancelled - waiting for balls to reappear)
4. roverfj1200
5. Sully
6. Chappo #2
7. 2&From (trainee water tap monitor)
8. NickB (mayhap)
9. Gravity Guru.
10. Half-fix.
11. StillScottish (short time only).

This could get very messy indeed :icon_drunk:


----------



## chappo1970 (30/4/09)

winkle said:


> We should have the substitutes in the pantry already mate, but if you wouldn't mind having a look in the chinese joint to see if they do stock grains of paradise (we only need 2 gm!) I'd appreciate it :icon_cheers:


Strike 1! 

Ok went to said Chinese/herbalist on the corner looked high and low no dice. Asked for assistance no dice. Went to Chinese herbalist "you wan wot?", "glans or palladice". Anyway you get the picture. If I can have more info etc I will try again tomorrow a little more armed.

Cheers

Chappo


----------



## winkle (30/4/09)

Chappo said:


> Strike 1!
> 
> Ok went to said Chinese/herbalist on the corner looked high and low no dice. Asked for assistance no dice. Went to Chinese herbalist "you wan wot?", "glans or palladice". Anyway you get the picture. If I can have more info etc I will try again tomorrow a little more armed.
> 
> ...



 
Kinda expected that, never mind I'll sub it.


----------



## chappo1970 (30/4/09)

winkle said:


> Kinda expected that, never mind I'll sub it.



Sorry Winkle i tried  

Actually for a fleeting second I thought to myself "Have I been setup here?". Not you mate just my tradie background of being eternally played by practical jokes. Left handed screw driver, chequered paint, skyhooks, oneway ladder etc... :lol:


----------



## winkle (30/4/09)

Sully said:


> Perry, what grains and hops do you need and I will go you splits in a double. Try it with 2 different yeasts



If we do go for a double batch remind me to drop the pre-boil volume and we'll do an addition H20 top up at 0 minutes.
(save getting the double pluggers sticky).


----------



## chappo1970 (30/4/09)

winkle said:


> If we do go for a double batch remind me to drop the pre-boil volume and we'll do an addition H20 top up at 0 minutes.
> (save getting the double pluggers sticky).



Wouldn't sweat it Winkle it's only gunna end up in some poor forgotten cube collection... h34r: 

Looking forward to this should be fun.


----------



## hayden (1/5/09)

it'd be my first time assisting with an AG


----------



## winkle (1/5/09)

half-fix said:


> it'd be my first time assisting with an AG



Good you can be in charge of "clean up".


----------



## hayden (1/5/09)

lol clean up eh? it'll be easier without incider there and his man glue.


----------



## winkle (1/5/09)

Chappo or Sully - can one of you guys bring a digital timer with you? A second timer will avoid a potential far kup with the second batch.


----------



## chappo1970 (1/5/09)

winkle said:


> Chappo or Sully - can one of you guys bring a digital timer with you? A second timer will avoid a potential far kup with the second batch.




No worries


----------



## winkle (1/5/09)

Ta mate, now I can go back to QA-ing a tap beer. :super:


----------



## winkle (2/5/09)

Getting excited now, HLT is go. Saison grain milled.

Check list:

safety equipment - check
hops - check
grains - check
spices - err, check sort of
acerola beer to ward off swine flu - check
gas - check
blow up sheep - OMG!!! oh the humanity  
How will anybody take me seriously after this.....

edit spelkint


----------



## Sully (2/5/09)

Winkle, Chappo and I are aiming to be there between 12 and 1. if we are running behind schedule (like we are already) I will give you a call... 

:icon_cheers:


----------



## winkle (2/5/09)

Dun & dusted, one good lookin' saison and a slightly lacking mild (might have buggered up a batch sparge step volume) - don't know how that could happen  . Good day overall, should do them more often. Photos later when coordination isn't an issue.


----------



## winkle (2/5/09)

errr, Chappo, there's a box of stubbies here looking for a good home.


----------



## Sully (2/5/09)

winkle said:


> errr, Chappo, there's a box of stubbies here looking for a good home.


Yep, we remembered on the way home, He will give you a call in the am to arrange a time to pick up...


Cheers

Sully


----------



## winkle (2/5/09)

:lol: 

go Ross lotto (carn 15 & 26)
pics
Rootin' Saison - bloody nice if I say so myself




Half-fix and Sully pondering the kettle contents




and, of course, the drinking


----------



## hayden (2/5/09)

some mighty pictures you got there winkle


----------



## winkle (2/5/09)

half-fix said:


> some mighty pictures you got there winkle



Shouldn't you be at work


----------



## NickB (3/5/09)

Looks like a great day, shame I couldn't make it!

BTW, did my bronco tap stay at yours Perry, or do you still have it Chappo? I'm down until tomorrow, so will try to collect sometime soon....

Cheers


----------



## winkle (3/5/09)

Bronco tap???
Chappo????

The BBD wash up.
Attendees = 9

Saison Du Mont
Volume = 23 litres
OG = 1043
smells very enticing

SS Minnow Mild
Volume = 18 litres
OG = 1036
Burgered up the volume a tad and had to add a couple of litres of water to the fermenter to bring the OG down. Amazing how a few litres of Rootin' Saison can root things up  .

Verdict = a good day, we'll see if we can get a few brew rigs going at the same place for next years effort (double batches) and get a designated driver to supervise batch the sparge volumes.


----------



## hayden (3/5/09)

shame i couldn't stay longer and really give the rootin saison a trial.


----------



## InCider (3/5/09)

Great pics - I'm jealous!


----------



## chappo1970 (3/5/09)

NickB said:


> Looks like a great day, shame I couldn't make it!
> 
> BTW, did my bronco tap stay at yours Perry, or do you still have it Chappo? I'm down until tomorrow, so will try to collect sometime soon....
> 
> Cheers



Yep I've still got it Sorry mate didn't think to leave it there for ya.  I have call by tomorrow to pick up some tasty GG beers so should I leave it with MrWinkle?


Winkle thanks for a tops afternoon. Thanks to Mrs Winkle for the BBQ and food. Always a good time had when brewing a beers, talkin beer and bullshitting about beer. Hope Alan wasn't to bored by us?

Rootin Saison was well :icon_drool2: . In fact all the beers were great. 


Winkle I will give ya call tomorrow morning to organise a suitable time to pick up and drop off stuff as I have to drop off Sully mill frame.

Again thanks for a great afternoon.


----------



## NickB (3/5/09)

Will let you know.... Not sure of the schedule tomorrow as yet, gotta go pick the new hire car up sometime....

Cheers


----------



## chappo1970 (3/5/09)

Cool Cool! NickB


----------



## Sully (3/5/09)

Thanks for your hospitality Winkle, great to catch up with you again. Wish I wasn't designated driver and could get into some of those beers, your Rootin Saison :icon_drool2: is a credit to you, but anyhow someone had to keep that Chappo fella in line anyway. 

Cheers

Sully


----------



## chappo1970 (3/5/09)

Sully said:


> ...but anyhow someone had to keep that Chappo fella in line anyway...



Ha! I resemble that remark!


----------



## roverfj1200 (4/5/09)

Well knock me down and $#@*. I got my dates wrong.. To much on the mind and not enough time to do it all. Was out fishing.. Got nothing too..



Im Not sure where the brain was hiding, sorry I missed out. Hope I can come next time.


----------



## winkle (4/5/09)

Should be home all day Chappo, its a pity the UXB wasn't quite ready for drinking as well. Bloody hell, I had to put a heat belt on the saison fermenter last nite and its only May ! Both batches are blopping away merrily.

Don't sweat it Rover, Chappo and I and the rest were discussing having regular (monthly?) open brew days at differing locations around the city (can't wait for the StillScottish experience). :icon_cheers:

Edit: should make sense now.


----------



## hayden (4/5/09)

yeah that'd be really good i'd like to get a look at the -simple- way ag could be done and have the help when i first have a crack at it. i do have a 20 year old esky i could use.


----------



## chappo1970 (4/5/09)

Some photo's of a great day!

Winkle adding his secret ingredient (apparently a Butters recipe? h34r: )





Mmmmmm... boil!





GravityGuru after trying a Half-Fix brew! L to R StillScotish, GG, Alan, Winkle and Half-Unit





Results of the day






Sorry Winkle didn't make it time escaped me today! But thanks again for hosting the brew day. hopefully more to come


----------



## clarkey7 (4/5/09)

winkle said:


> Verdict = a good day, we'll see if we can get a few brew rigs going at the same place for next years effort (double batches) and get a designated driver to supervise batch the sparge volumes.


I'm interested in that.
Double batches of both recipes on two systems.

I've just finished my first single batch - double brewday. Started at 7 and finished at 3.15pm, cleanup done by 4pm.

AND I'm buggered. 

If today was anything to go by - Probably wise to run 2 systems as it would be much more pedestrian (more time for talking and drinking).

I'm mobile, just need a power point for my Urn.

PB


----------



## winkle (5/5/09)

We'll pencil it in for next year PB.

Thanks to GG for those commercial beers in the fridge - Newky brown cans are a decent recovery beer.


----------



## hayden (8/5/09)

i was a bit sceptical of them when i saw them sitting there.


----------



## stillscottish (8/5/09)

winkle said:


> Should be home all day Chappo, its a pity the UXB wasn't quite ready for drinking as well. Bloody hell, I had to put a heat belt on the saison fermenter last nite and its only May ! Both batches are blopping away merrily.
> 
> Don't sweat it Rover, Chappo and I and the rest were discussing having regular (monthly?) open brew days at differing locations around the city (can't wait for the StillScottish experience). :icon_cheers:



Do you want to pencil in the 4th July for it? It looks like the house will be a builder's battlezone on the 25th (big brewday) so the 4th is my previous weekend off - if that makes sense. There's a couple of local noobs & K'n'K'ers I want to ensnare. Start about 11, make beer, BBQ later. You know the drill. More details later when I get everything firmed up (ooer!)

Campbell


----------



## chappo1970 (8/5/09)

stillscottish said:


> Do you want to pencil in the 4th July for it? It looks like the house will be a builder's battlezone on the 25th (big brewday) so the 4th is my previous weekend off - if that makes sense. There's a couple of local noobs & K'n'K'ers I want to ensnare. Start about 11, make beer, BBQ later. You know the drill. More details later when I get everything firmed up (ooer!)
> 
> Campbell




Good on ya Campbell! I knew under that hard Scot exterior there was a man of compassion. :lol: 

Wouldn't mind a wee dram of that wee scotish ale again either.


----------



## winkle (9/5/09)

God-damm good idea, ballball caps on backwards and deep fried hot dogs for all, eeehar.
You doing an APA then? B)


----------



## stillscottish (9/5/09)

winkle said:


> God-damm good idea, ballball caps on backwards and deep fried hot dogs for all, eeehar.
> You doing an APA then? B)



Yes, or a CAP. It might be pushing it to do 2 brews on my 200yr old boiler and 150 year old esky.



Campbell
Thermax Rules!!!


----------



## winkle (10/5/09)

stillscottish said:


> Yes, or a CAP. It might be pushing it to do 2 brews on my 200yr old boiler and 150 year old esky.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



About time for a new thread then.
Hmmm, I could bring my kettle and small mash tun & burner over and use the kettle as a HLT; then have two rigs going if you're interested? I'd have to see if Bonj's old brew stand is available as well B) .


----------



## stillscottish (10/5/09)

winkle said:


> About time for a new thread then.
> Hmmm, I could bring my kettle and small mash tun & burner over and use the kettle as a HLT; then have two rigs going if you're interested? I'd have to see if Bonj's old brew stand is available as well B) .



Woah there!!!

I have a feeling (just a feeling mind you. Nothing's been thrown yet) that the Minister for War and Recreation is less than keen on two beery events in one month especially as the weekend before the 4th there's an old friend of ours coming up from Corowa for a few days. BIG days probably.
I'll keep you informed but if you get my dick in the post you'll know what the answer is. h34r: 

Campbell
"Speak softly and carry a big mash paddle"


----------

